# Help or advice on a "feral" kitten



## ShadowLou (Nov 19, 2014)

This is my first post so first of all I would like to say hi!

So, my question or rather, quandary is; I have just taken in a 14 week old male kitten. The only background I know from the kitten is that when born, the owner fell ill and bed ridden and in its time so far, has had minimum to no human contact or interaction. So, yes, it is very very very timid. When speaking to the owners daughter, she told me the kitten was timid and needed attention and love. I figured this is fine, im a cat lover, I have no problem with this. 
Now, 2 days ago, I have collected this kitten and wow, I have never experienced a timidness or vicious like behaviour like it. I was prepared for scared and hiding type behaviour but not quite to the extent I am witnessing. The kitten is practically feral. 
So, my question is, can anybody give me advice on what to do? I know it will take time, thats fine, I have all the time in the world. But, I have googled and they say that at 14 weeks old it may be to late. I just want to get it right before I do anything wrong at this particular vital stage of his life.
Just for any extra notes, I will add. I have a 7 month old male neutered kitten who is the loveliest little guy. After only being home 2 hours with the kitten, my other cat came over and gave him a cuddle and licked his ear to try to tell him its ok, which was really sweet. The kitten wasn't really bothered by the cat, more bothered about me!
Last night I thought I had a breakthrough, he slept in his enclosed cat bed, which I put at my side in bed and stroked him till he fell asleep, he stayed there all night until 6 am this morning where he jumped of the bed and ate his food that he had left from the evening before. I got out of bed to just say hello to him and he had reverted back to his wild, timid, vicious side again. I feel like I take one step forward and two steps back!
Any advice or similar experience would be much appreciated. Thank you x


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

Your 7 month old kitty is probably going to be your biggest help. New kitty will learn from him, learn trust, how to behave so...carry on as you are. I think the fact that you have already taken a step forward, even if you then took two steps back shows you will get there. Being able to stroke him is great, take your cues from him while stroking and be hyper aware of any change which could indicate hes had enough. Largely let him come to you but bribery wont hurt to get him to come to you. I'd also invest in a long wand toy like the flying frenzy, your older kitten will love it and your newer kitten will see him having fun and will probably join in.


I've been feeding a feral/semi feral for nearly 2 years now and no real progress. He (Dickie) visits daily (sometimes several times daily) mainly just to swear at me. He attacked my feet earlier because as I was pouring his milk from a height (because I don't dare put my hand within jumping range) the milk splashed him he then proceeded to lap up the milk while growling which caused him to splutter a bit so he went for me again, obviously it was my fault. I know it will probably never improve but i'm ok with that


----------



## ShadowLou (Nov 19, 2014)

Thank you for your input. Much appreciated and helpful.
So far this morning I have offered a treat, which he didn't want to take from my hand so I just left it in front of him, he refused to eat it whilst I was present. I left and came back and he had eaten it in my absence. 
I have since brought in my other kitty to introduce them again and the little kitten isn't so keen on that idea today. Instead I played with a feather toy with my bigger kitty in front of the kitten, who just observed rather than getting involved. 
I have startled him this morning to which caused him to flee and he ended up getting his head stuck between the toilet and the wall, much to both our bemusement it has resulted in me having to drag him out. It was like holding a cactus! My hands and arms are rather torn to shreds! Even more steps back now doh!


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

I have had feral and semi wildies as kittens before now and been quite successful with them.

Not sure exactly where you would like to go with this one though.

I have several semi feral/outies just now. Some I can handle and some not.Even the most aggressive mellow at feed times and I find then that sometimes I can touch them.

I had 4 youngish cats dumped here in the spring. 2 were semi feral and 2 I think came out of a house. 

I always get them neutered as soon as I can and sometimes when they come back from the vets a bit drowsy they can be a bit more approachable.

I keep them in a crate in my busy kitchen for a time too. Sometimes they come round, sometimes they don't. good luck


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

Keep up the play...hes absorbing the way your older kitties trusts you etc, theres a lot of new info, smells and places...probably a bit overwhelmed. I would pretty much ignore him unless he comes to you. But keep talking when youre around him so he gets used to your voice.


----------



## ShadowLou (Nov 19, 2014)

Thank you all. 
So I decided to move the kitty out of my bedroom because he was soiling the carpets continuously. He just didn't seem happy in the bedroom and in 3 full days had not moved (apart from to soil the carpet) from the cage. Anyway, i have since moved him into one of the bathrooms and although he had never been in that room before, straight away he didn't hide away in his cage. He started to roam around and investigate the room a little. Still very very nervous and timid, however, I was extremely pleased to hear him purr when I gave his ears and chin a scratch. I took this as a sign to start to pick him up with his blanket (to protect my arms more than anything lol!) and give him a cuddle. He started to shake but didn't move. Eventually he started to purr and changed his facial expression from terror to happy. I don't know why he seems happier in the bathroom but so far I will let him stay in there and introduce a new room at the weekend. We still have a long way to go but this is a very promising and surprising sign so early on. I am made up. Oh and he now has a name, he (i think its a he, I have not actually checked) is called Nacho. I will upload a photo so you can see.


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

Aw Nacho looks very very cute. I think it's a great idea he has his own room for privacy. I'd visit him from time to time and take a book. Read the book while you ignore him. 

Give him a box to hide in so he feels safe. 

Take some toys as well in to try him with new toys. Some cats have preferences so try a foil ball or a rod toy. It's a great idea to let him see you interact with your other cat as well so he'll learn not to see you as a threat. 

Every time you leave the room put one treat where you sat then leave. He'll learn to associate your smell with treats.


----------



## ShadowLou (Nov 19, 2014)

Some great ideas thanks ALR. 

He's not in the slightest bit playful after trying a few methods with him. He is eating well and drinking so I think his lack of playfulness is down to his timidness rather than illness.

So I've managed to take a nice good luck at him a moment ago and the poor guy is riddled in fleas! I've never seen anything like it. Ive put on a Spot On for now. Has anybody any experience in how quickly and effective it is? He must be super uncomfortable!


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

'Feral' cats don't know how to play. I think your boy is still young so he might be able to learn if he watches your other cat. Generally they learn from their mother and siblings so your other cat can act as a surrogate brother like Polski suggested. 

I think at 14 weeks you have to be careful what type of spot on to use. Some aren't good to use on kittens. I'd take him to the vet and get advice.


----------



## ShadowLou (Nov 19, 2014)

Yes that is true, I didn't think of that actually. 
Oh gosh I just Googled about the product i used and now I feel silly! I used a Bob Martin Spot on for Kittens. Now I've researched and im regretting my quick judgement! It was just something I had in the cupboard from my other cats.


----------



## ShadowLou (Nov 19, 2014)

Yes that is true, I didn't think of that actually. 
Oh gosh I just Googled about the product i used and now I feel silly! I used a Bob Martin Spot on for Kittens. Now I've researched and im regretting my quick judgement! It was just something I had in the cupboard from my other cats.


----------



## LostSoul (Sep 29, 2012)

Nacho is a beautiful cat and im sure things will work out eventually.
Does the room hes in now have carpet?
if not maybe thats why he's happier in their, when i got Finn he was only 6 weeks old and he had never felt carpet under his feet before and he simple refused to move, he was unsettled by how it felt, we moved him into our room with wooden floor and he was fine...now hes fine with carpet but it was a shock to him at first, so i just thought i'd mention it.


----------



## ShadowLou (Nov 19, 2014)

Haha thats so cute Lost Soul! As a matter of fact yes, it is carpet he doesn't seem keen on walking on whilst the bathroom is laminate. Cats aren't half funny animals!


----------



## apricot (Sep 25, 2012)

Maybe he's happier in a small room and will explore when he's more confident.
I've had several feral kittens and most have never completely lost their fear of humans, especially if you're standing up. Try sitting quietly near him, ignoring him and let him approach and get used to you. Don't walk towards him or try to pick him up until he's relaxed with you, however long that takes.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Nacho is very cute and from what you say I think he will settle. Take him to the vet as soon as you can so he can get a complete check up. He probably has worms too. But so far it sounds promising. Keep us informed on his progress and good luck! X


----------



## ShadowLou (Nov 19, 2014)

Hi again, 

I thought I would update with todays progress aswell as ask for your opinion on a matter. 

So first of all... Despite being told he is male, Nacho is infact now called Pixie. I managed to get close enough to see, he is actually a female! Aswell as being able to examine her more closely today to find out the gender, I have being able to hold her for a few moments without it being against her will and gone through her fur with a flea comb, to which she loved and gave me a lovely purr and lay on her back so I could do her belly too. 
She is still yet to play, and seems a little weak on her feet. I can't decipher if she is just weak because she is on edge and creeping around rather than walking confidently, or if shes anemic. 
I have had to keep her in the bathroom due to the fleas and keeping her at bay with my other kitten. She seems very very keen to introduce herself to my other kitty now, though he isn't quite as keen on her anymore. I don't think I am helping matters by keeping them apart due to the flea issue. My older kitten has a flea repellent already on his fur and has never suffered with fleas before, am I doing the right thing by keeping them apart as a precaution even though he is protected against them (so to speak). 
Also, my other question is... I have booked her in to see a vet on Monday.. however, in the meantime, I really do think I need to help eliminate as many fleas as possible, not just for her sake, but to stop the infestation spreading to a point of me being able to contain it. So, I have spoken to a guy who works for Pets at Home. He has recommended I bath her in warm water with baby oil in, he has informed me that the oil will prevent the fleas from breathing and drown them quickly, then told me wash her in washing up liquid and comb through her fur with a comb again to catch the remaining drowsy fleas in her fur. Now I do think this is good advice but I am really really scared to cause her any more distress. Is it worth doing until I can see a vet on Monday? What would you do? I have built a bridge with her, albeit its very small, but she is definitely warming to me, would I end up undoing all this? I have never had to deal with a bad flea issue before so this is a new one for me. 
I do have worming tablets here also, but it says not to give her the tablets until 7 days after the flea treatment, so that is out of the question. Im hoping to leave that one to the vet on Monday. 
And my last one, she has still yet to use a litter tray! Instead she is using the bath to do her business. I have tried and tried and tried to get her to use the tray but nothing is working. Any tips are welcome. I will tell you what I have done so far;
I have given her two different types of litter, ie, the crystal type and the wooden pellet type. I have repeatedly put her in and shown her to move the crystals around, I have removed her poop from the bath and put it into her litter tray and shown her. I notice she usually only goes the toilet during the early hours of the morning so I a struggling to catch her or predict her timings. 

Thank you in advance


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi and welcome 
Others may disagree but I don't think you should try and bathe Pixie. I think it would be very traumatic for her. However you could wipe off the nasty spot on off her neck with warm water and cotton wool.
You are making fab progress so I would recommend continuing the combing to get rid of the fleas, drown them in warm water with washing up liquid in it.
I think I would call your vet, tell them about the spot on you have used and ask if you can apply a different one now (such as Advantage) and if so would you be able to get some today? If your other cat does not have fleas and has been treated with a decent spot on recently I see no reason to keep them apart after the kitten has been treated too.
With regards to the litter tray, kittens usually favour soft litter for their paws. Something like Oko would be good to try, available at [email protected] I believe.
Is she peeing in the tray?


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

If your other cat is not too keen on her, it's probably better to keep them separate for now. I'd focus on him and help him built a positive association with her. Give him treats or play with him in front of the bathroom door where he can smell her. 

When you've got the flea issue under control, you can switch scent by using a towel to run on one cat then on the other. 

I take it the Bob Martin flea treatment didn't work. Hopefully your vet can give you something else that'll work. I wouldn't bathe her. I'd continue to use the comb and dip the fleas in soapy water. If you think she's anaemic though I'd try going to the vet sooner. Kittens can go downhill fast because of fleas. Can you check her gums to see if they are pale?


----------



## LostSoul (Sep 29, 2012)

will she use the tray if you put it in the bath??


----------



## ShadowLou (Nov 19, 2014)

Hi all, 

I have just asked my vet if they can see her now. I will be taking her down in the next 30 minutes. Her gums are pale yes, though not white pale, just very pale pink. I've compared them to my older healthy kitty who are definitely a different pinky colour.

I will update shortly. Thank you all again.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm pleased you are taking her today - fleas in such a young kitten can be deadly, sounds like she is already a bit anaemic. Fingers crossed the vet can treat the fleas today with a product that works.
Please let us know how it goes, thinking of you x


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

Oh good I hope the vet can help with the fleas and anaemia. Let us know how she gets on.


----------



## ShadowLou (Nov 19, 2014)

Back now, armed with Stronghold and Skoosh! She's fine bar the infestation and her weight is okay. The vet has informed me to only use the Stronghold on Monday due to the existing Bob Martin treatment I used yesterday. Even though I've scrubbed it off they don't think it's worth the risk. 
I can't believe how good she was at the vets! No hissing or attacking! I think ive took her in at the right time of her life. She's mellowing a lot.


----------



## LostSoul (Sep 29, 2012)

Im glad all went well at the vets and it does sound like you got her just at the right time.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Great news, fingers crossed the little blighters are gone real soon


----------

